# Indy



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

I just seen on NOAA that they are calling 2-4 tonight. Everyone be careful of the drunks and be safe.


----------



## GSU Lawn (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm loving these snows we are getting this year:redbounce. Get 4 inches and let it melt, get another 4, and let that melt. This will be the 4th push for Dec. where we can put it wherever since the prior piles had melted. Good luck and be careful guys.


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

GSU Lawn;472869 said:


> I'm loving these snows we are getting this year:redbounce. Get 4 inches and let it melt, get another 4, and let that melt. This will be the 4th push for Dec. where we can put it wherever since the prior piles had melted. Good luck and be careful guys.


Yeah I agree I will take these all winter long. I like these little snows because I don't have as many subs to pay which means more $$ in my pocket. I have had about 6 subs calling already.


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

*I hate this S*%T*

Screwed again! I just checked the web & it shows less than an inch now. Man I want to be a weather man & get paid big money to be wrong 90% of the time


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

yep just like the last snow,big build up and little snow:crying:


----------

